# Recommended base/insulating layers



## Bowsniper100 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wanting to get away from my thick arctic shield insulated outerwear...it works great, but want to shed the bulk and weight. Wanting to wear something under  regular camo ( in layers) that will keep me warm while sitting 4 hrs & not overheat while walking in loaded with all my gear. Thanks for any replies


----------



## savreds (Jan 23, 2013)

Something thin like Thinsulate and maybe a fleece jacket under camo should keep you warm enough for MOST of GA's climate. 
Like you said, layers are the key. 
This time of the year I start looking at places like REI and Campmor in their "bargain" sections for really cheap base layers. I have picked up some nice tops and bottoms for as little as $14 apiece.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jan 24, 2013)

Will wool let heat out while you walk? Was hoping I could wear everything while walking in ( long distance ) and not sweat. My plan would be 2 layers of wool under normal camo clothes


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 24, 2013)

I've found some good deals on Campmor and the Sierra Trading Post. Sometimes you have to get a green thermal top and brown thermal bottoms but who's going to see it.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/?a...k&utm_campaign=Affiliate&codes-processed=true


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY (Jan 28, 2013)

*This is effective for me*

I routinely walk fifteen to twenty minutes to get to my deer stands.

I have a small camo backpack, and I keep my extra clothing in it to avoid overheating.

I dont wear gloves, or heavy hat walking int.   I put these on after getting in stand and cooling down.

I use under armour and have a pair of wool long johns.  Only rarely wore both at same time.

My best purchase was a used 100 percent wool commando sweater that I bought from Sportmans guide - it fits close  for my bowhunting - but it stays in the backpack until I can cool down once in the stand.

Hope that helps (good hat gloves, boots are a key also)...


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jan 29, 2013)

Is it true that wool is so breathable that it could be worn walking in long distances without overheating? I understand it does. Picked up 2, 100% wool sweaters at goodwill yesterday for $8! 

Even though I'm used to carrying layers in then wearing them once I get to the location, I'd rather wear everything in if possible.  

Anyone have wool experience?


----------



## Jasper (Jan 29, 2013)

Merino wool is the best IMO. Warm, light and breathable, even when wet (well, to a degree)

Check out KUIU, Sitka Gear and First Lite..........expensive, but great stuff that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 29, 2013)

Wool insulates even when wet. I've heard some deer hunters take insulated over-boot covers to put on after getting in the stand. 
Backpackers have trouble with the problem of hiking & stopping and trying to stay warm while doing both. Sweating has a lot to do with it. You might could find some info on the AT trail  link:
http://www.whiteblaze.net/forum/forum.php?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 29, 2013)

Base layer needs to be thin polypro to wick moisture yet keep you
warm....Polartec, Redhead, or Comfort Skins are all thin yet very
warm as a base...
2nd layer can be wool, or fleece, based on lowest temp and 3rd
layer, bibs, wool sweaters, flannel or fleece jackets/coats.....
Anything but cotton!!

No cotton.....
Tall wool boot sox and tall rubber, or snake boots keep my
toes toasty as well.....


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks...I'll be looking to buy merino wool base layer to start with.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 2, 2013)

Bowsniper100 said:


> Thanks...I'll be looking to buy merino wool base layer to start with.





See if you can find a real wool USMC sweater......
Sportsmans guide has them occasionally...Don't get the
cheap knock offs......Find a real new or used sweater....
Around $20.00........

Get an extra size larger than you normally wear, and even
tho it says dry clean only, wash it when it gets dirty by 
hand and block to dry...Over time it will get fleece soft and
stay warm beyond belief......

I always use my USMC sweater as 2nd or 3rd layer in cold
weather.......Cheap and warm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 2, 2013)

I have an Army sweater that's warm. If you buy one make sure it's wool. I saw one on Ebay that was acrylic. I have some Acrylic flannel shirts that are warm. 
My brother is on a search & rescue team and if they show up for training in Cotton, they get sent home. 
I forgot about the Sportsman's Guide. I used to get their catalog before the internet. Campmor is a good one too. I've got a lot of stuff with their brand on it that's good. I've got a Polartec jacket but I don't think it's as warm as wool. I like down too but it doesn't insulate when wet like synthetics & wool.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes I got 2 100% wool sweaters for cheap & they are thick!

My layering plan:
Merino wool long johns (med weight ).... Base layer
1 or 2 wool sweaters & reg cotton camo shirt/pant.....insulating layer
Lightweight wind/rainproof camo suit....outer layer


This should be good...can't wait to experience wool warmth


----------

